# Poor bird



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I found this bird at my house. I don't know if he will make it through tonight. He was wild and I tried to help him. I thought it would be ok if I picked him up but he bit me. He tried to tear my skin to bits. So I got my sister to help me. He was all tangles up in wire we cut it off and put him in a cage. We saw that he had a hirt wing. I think he either fractured it or broke it. I want to help the little guy but he bites hard. I don't want to let him go because my cat loves to eat birds and I don't want him to be her dinner. If anyone knows how I can help him, please reply. Thanks,
Taylor


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Keep the bird warm, dark, and quiet. Be sure it has water to drink. Give us a small clue here as to what kind of bird it might be .. Meanwhile be finding a rehab center for it in the morning. Also, knowing where you are would help.

Terry


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I am in California. Close by you. I can get a picture of the bird for you.It has a yellow belly and a very sharp beak. Here is some pictures.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Taylor,

It looks like a Western Kingbird to me. Here's a link to the permitted wildlife facilities in California. Hopefully there will be one near you who can take the bird: http://www.dfg.ca.gov/wmd/rehab/forms/facilities.pdf

Terry


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Thank you so much! My sister is going to take the poor bird to that place and he will be safe and sound, so that the people can take him in and help his poor wing. Thanks again.
Taylor


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes, It was indeed a King Bird. The people are going to take him in and help him. it was only an hour away from my house. That was wonderful. Thanks 
Taylor


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Taylor .. you are very welcome. Thank you back to you and your family for seeing that the bird got the help it needed.

Terry


----------

